# Favorite Yampa Campsites?



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

Will Hansen has a site for just this question:

Yampa River Rafting Campsites

The Yampa doesn't really have play waves. I suppose you could camp at Teepee and Warm Springs and try to find something in the rapids, but Teepee at least doesn't have much hiking. There are good hikes at Big Joe & Box Elder, and great hikes at Harding & Mather. The only time I stayed at Warm Springs we had a miserable wind day so didn't get to camp in time to explore the side canyon - but it's supposed to be pretty cool up there. 

Enjoy, it's a great canyon, and I wish I could finally pull a private permit after 9 years of trying...


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Why don't you figure it out for yourself instead of asking someone else to spill it all over the internet. Gaper.


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

How dare you ask for river information on a river web forum. What were you thinking? Everybody in the whole world reads MtnBuzz, you can't let vital sercrets like that out, Al Queda might target Jones Hole. Gapers you sure are one, go Spring Break in Cancun frat boy.

If you are camping at Warm Spring don't wipe out or you won't make camp, we had to share the next camp down when another group flipped and missed Warm Spring camp. I've been down a couple times and haven't had a bad campsite. Have Fun!


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

gapers said:


> Why don't you figure it out for yourself instead of asking someone else to spill it all over the internet. Gaper.










Looks like someone woke up with a condom hanging out of his ass and his mustache smelling like ether. 

You're worried about someone "spilling the goods"? It's a permitted river through the NPS, Chauncey- it's not like he's posted some secret stashes in your backyard run. Not to mention that there'll only be a handful of parties on the river at the same time, and it'll be first come first serve anyway. Clueless. If you're going to be a total ass on the internet, at least have a POINT when you criticize someone.


----------



## Bornwithatail (Mar 2, 2008)

*I'll show ya...*

If you could use a swamper w/ a big 'ol cat & some local know-how, I can share some info w/ the group. But yeah, the Dino Rangers can give you lots of info, or stop in when shuttling @ the Dinosaur BrewHaus in Vernal only 20 miles from your take-out. Good burgers & real fries. & there's a gear (RiverRunners) store for last minute or forgotten stuff, & someone from the Dino River Expeditions boathouse (connected to brewhaus) will usually be around. Ask bartender for the guides. For a beer or two you can get more local news than you can digest, & they're cool boaterfolk to know.


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

riojedi said:


> How dare you ask for river information on a river web forum. What were you thinking? Everybody in the whole world reads MtnBuzz, you can't let vital sercrets like that out, Al Queda might target Jones Hole. Gapers you sure are one, go Spring Break in Cancun frat boy











Nice try,ya cockney fucktard. Weak.


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

El Flaco said:


> Looks like someone woke up with a condom hanging out of his ass and his mustache smelling like ether.
> 
> You're worried about someone "spilling the goods"? It's a permitted river through the NPS, Chauncey- it's not like he's posted some secret stashes in your backyard run. Not to mention that there'll only be a handful of parties on the river at the same time, and it'll be first come first serve anyway. Clueless.


And for the douchebag that post too much and loves taking the easy way out. And smelling dudes thongs......


Please let me stick my AT up your ass sideways,in honor of CB.


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

El Flaco said:


> Looks like someone woke up with a condom hanging out of his ass and his mustache smelling like ether.


Got to agree. 

Gapers, quit while you can, and if you apologize, we'll forgive you.


----------



## bradslob (Apr 20, 2006)

Man, what happened to river community? I thought thats what this site was all about. I've spent my life on the river and have lots of info, and anyone's welcome to it, just gotta ask. Thought I'd just check and see what info was out there on a corner of the world I'm not as familiar with. Thanks to those that are helpful and for the rest you guys should go and get your own angry paddlers site. 

Of course the real satisfaction is eventually the bad karma will get you on the river, you can't avoid it.


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

I'm sorry.


































Sorry that there are too many sissy,fuitcake fucksticks around here that know what this is like. Ether? WTF??? That kinda talk is only comin from someone(s) with experience,homes. Ya nasty motherfucka. 

Seriously,ok,lets start posting up favorites. Someone list their favorite top 5 spots to camp on Lodore and Dolores. We'll put all that information out there,just cause some joe-lazyass with a computer asked for it,and see what happens. Tell me your top five waves too. Your top 5 multi-day trips and their best campsites. The top five single-track trails in your area.Where should i camp on my last two nights on the San Juan--cause NOBODY will see this and there won't be anyMORE competition(cause it's not like competition isn't hard enough to get these permits anyways) for these spots. Let em fuckin figure it out from experience just like everyone else had to,you clueless gape.


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

bradslob said:


> Of course the real satisfaction is eventually the bad karma will get you on the river, you can't avoid it.


OMG,one idiot at a time,please. Of course i don't expect many of you to agree with me. Idiots rule on this board. 

So now i'm gonna have bad karma b/c i told some lazyass to do something himself? Ok,so the next time i see a homeless person on the street,and i don't give him change,the river karma is gonna get me?? If i accidentally(or intentionally) cut some one off on the highway is the river karma gonna get me? Where does this Karma payback end? Fuggin hippy! Rest assured,when i steal somebody's kayak or leave a buddy recirculating in a hole-THEN i may have some river karma coming my way. Until then-


----------



## bradslob (Apr 20, 2006)

There's at least a glimmer of intelligence there, but you still don't get it. The Yampa is in a National Park. Its among the most highly regulated rivers in the world. I think its been "discovered." I think the covers blown. Your being an asshole just to be an asshole. Guess the internet's for all sort of weirdos to get their rocks off. Have fun, keep it up, carry this thread as long as you want. I already got the advice I need, so I'm done.


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

The Yampa is not the issue here,dude!!! There are certain things you don't ask about. This being one of them. I honestly didn't even process that he said Yampa. I would have berated him if he were asking for the best campsites on the North fork of the middle upper Sewer Moose-nail-the-whale river.

Scenario: 

Lazyass with internet asks for the best campsites on the San Juan. 
+
Gaper replies back-Grand Gulch.
=hundreds of people read this and request Grand Gulch camp. Simple math. And i suck at math.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

wow this looks like the craigslist rants and raves section. lighten up. the guy simply asked for a campsite. you've been there before, unless you were born with all river knowledge implanted in your head. if it's so f'ng hard to get on because of permits, how the hell can there be that many people asking for the same campsite at one time? seems like pretty easy math to me.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

gapers said:


> Please let me stick my AT up your ass sideways


Hmmm....I don't see an AT paddle in your mom's basement...









http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f12/need-advice-planning-poudre-trip-6-24-25-a-8958.html


----------



## popthegnar (Mar 3, 2008)

not too super familiar with the enitre yampa, but the town run has 3 or 4 man made play holes that charge during the run-off. It's park and play, plus there are all kinds of hikes in town: fish creek falls, spring creek, emerald mountain, up on rabbit ears- you'll have no problem wearing yourself out in the water and the land just from the stuff in town.


----------



## Aquaholict (Mar 3, 2008)

Hope I piss someone off, but Dino yampa camps are'nt first come, you must select disired camps on your permit, later nps rangers will assign the P.H. his/her campscamps based on blah ,blah.... All of this is of couse month ('s) before the put in date


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

*yampa campgrounds*

Whatever happens, take the long day from joneser hole, bug island is no fun and doesn't have the waterfall shower up the trail.
Warm spings is nice for repeated trip on the big wave for kayakers, easy to miss the campground.
Harding has a pretty cool cave on the other side of the river and nice side hike. Don't camp under the overhang, just an oven in the a.m, stay in the willows by the river.
If you are in the right frame of mind on flatwater day to scare the echo parkers then whistleing cave is interesting. Whirlpool canyon is a nice way to leave civilization again until arrival at joneser.
take me, take me.


----------



## cayce weber (Jun 27, 2007)

*oars in the numbers*

Hey any suggestions for campsites on the Gila?


----------

